
When Will We Run Out of Fossil Fuels? Likely, Never - shubhamjain
https://shubhamjain.co/2020/06/06/when-will-we-run-out-of-fossil-fuels-likely-never
======
fnordsensei
A key takeaway is that Peak Oil isn't about "peak supply", but "peak demand."

------
ReptileMan
The stone age didn't finish because we ran out of stone. The oil age won't end
because we will run out of oil.

There are a lot of hydrocarbons left to burn. But chemistry can only take us
so far. For us to colonize the galaxy we need order of magnitude denser energy
sources.

